# Dell UltraSharp U2312HM vs. ASUS VS248H



## Tamteram (10. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor einem Monat einen PC zusammengebaut mit folgenden Komponenten:
Sapphire 7870 OC
Intel i5-3450
H77 AsRock
usw.

Ich habe momentan den Samsung SyncMaster 940nw 19" der ziemlich alt ist und möchte ihn durch einen 23"-24" Monitor austauschen. 
Im Forum wird oft der Dell UltraSharp U2312HM und der ASUS VS248H empfohlen, aber ich kann mich zwischen diesen beiden Monitoren nicht entscheiden.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit beiden Monitoren gemacht und bevorzugt einen? 

Ich spiele und surfe hauptsächlich mit meinem PC.

Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten 

Edit: Budget ~180€


----------



## htgns (10. August 2012)

Sind beide gute Monitore, wobei der Asus aufgrund seines TN-Panels eher zum spielen geeignet ist. Der Dell ist ein guter Allrounder. Hatte beide da und war mit beiden nicht 100% zufriede, das ist aber nur MEIN subjektiver Eindruck gewesen.
Schau dir mal den LG IPS 235-P oder den neuen LG IPS 234v an. Die finde ich persöhnlich gut. Gefallen mir im Vergleich zum Dell um einiges besser. Letztendlich kann man bei Monitoren nur immer wieder sagen -> ausprobieren.


----------



## hironakamura93 (10. August 2012)

Ich hab mich für den Asus entschieden und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Aber ich bin sicher, dass ich mit dem Dell auch zufrieden wäre, also ist das wirklich ne schwere Entscheidung. Bei mir ist es letztendlich der Asus geworden, weil er 1" größer ist und einen HDMI-Eingang hat. 
Die Bildqualität ist super und an die Größe hab ich mich auch ganz schnell gewöhnt (bin von nem 17" gewechselt). Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört ist, dass der Bildschirm hin und her wackelt, wenn ich den Schreibtisch berühre. Hier mal ein Video dazu: ASUS VS248H-P Monitor Wobble | Stand Issues? - YouTube (ist nicht von mir ;P)
Ich denke mal dieses Problem hätte ich beim UltraSharp U2312HM nicht gehabt, aber bereue meine Wahl dennoch nicht, weil ich insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit dem VS248H bin.


----------



## Tamteram (10. August 2012)

Das wackeln stört mich nicht. Mein aktueller Monitor wackelt auch wie verrückt 
Der Asus ist zwar sehr schnell (2ms) und ist 1" größer, aber der Dell UltraSharp U2312HM hat einen IPS-Panel, das die Bilder nicht so verfälscht.
Mich hält eigentlich nur der IPS-Panel am Dell. 
Hmm ich denke ich entscheide mich für den Asus, weil ich sowieso nur zocke und da ist denke ich ein IPS nicht so wichtig 

Ich bestelle den Monitor erst am Ende des Monats, also für Empfehlungen guter Alternativen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## htgns (11. August 2012)

Schau dir mal die LG IPS 235-p oder 234-v an. Günstiger als der Dell und vom Bild her meiner Meinung nach auch besser. Ich kam mit dem Dell nicht klar und habe ihn zurückgeschickt, da mir das Glitzern zu viel war. Der LG hat das meiner Meinung nach nicht so ausgeprägt und ist zudem noch günstiger.


----------



## Tamteram (11. August 2012)

Ich habe mir die Monitore gerade angeschaut und tendiere jetzt zum LG IPS 235-p. Weiß jemand ob der spieletauglich ist? 
Demnächst kommt ja der neue LG IPS237L LG Flatron IPS237L LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de Lohnt es sich auf den zu warten?
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/3448407_-flatron-ips237l-lg.html


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/230590-lg-ips-237-277l-eine-mogelpackung.html
Also nein.


----------



## Tamteram (11. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/230590-lg-ips-237-277l-eine-mogelpackung.html
> Also nein.


 
Begründung?
Ich habe nichts gegen den größeren Rand. Hauptsache das Bild stimmt.


----------



## htgns (11. August 2012)

Tamteram schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Monitore gerade angeschaut und tendiere jetzt zum LG IPS 235-p. Weiß jemand ob der spieletauglich ist?
> Demnächst kommt ja der neue LG IPS237L LG Flatron IPS237L LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de Lohnt es sich auf den zu warten?
> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/3448407_-flatron-ips237l-lg.html


 
Ist spieletauglich, ich nutze ihn selber. Auch PCGH hat ihn getestet und für gut befunden. Bei Prad ist er knapp an "sehr gut" vorbei. Also ein guter Monitor mit Top P/L


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

Prad hat ihn nicht getestet. Zumindest taucht er in keiner Liste auf.


----------



## htgns (11. August 2012)

Und ob die den getestet haben:

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

Nein das ist ein anderer.
Schau dir mal die Nummer an.


----------



## htgns (11. August 2012)

235-p der den ich empfohlen habe. Alternativ gibts noch nen Test zum 234v der allerdings bezahlt werden muss. Auch diesen habe ich gelesen und der 235p schneidet besser ab.


----------



## Tamteram (11. August 2012)

Dann werde ich mir wohl den LG 235-p am Ende des Monats bestellen , wenn der neue LG 237L nicht sehr viel besser ist.
Ich danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Core #1 (11. August 2012)

Tamteram schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir wohl den LG 235-p am Ende des Monats bestellen , wenn der neue LG 237L nicht sehr viel besser ist.
> Ich danke für eure Hilfe!


 
Wäre schön wenn du dann hier nochmal ein paar Worte über den TFT verlieren könntest wenn du ihn da hast.


----------

